# colorectal surgeons/CPT codes



## Colliemom (Mar 12, 2008)

My manager just asked me to find a list of CPT codes for the procedures that a colorectal surgeon most commonly bills for, such as resections and hemorrhoidectomies.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## acbarnes (Mar 17, 2008)

I haved work in a colon and rectal surgery practice for 13 years. I have a whole superbill filled with codes our surgeons use. For just the basics, I would look at 44140-44160 for large bowel resections (open) and the corresponding laparascopic codes 44202-44238. For anorectal, see 46200 -46505. Again, there are lots of codes of physician uses within this speciality. If you need something specific, I would be glad to help. 

Anna Barnes, CPC, CGSCS


----------



## gared111 (Mar 27, 2008)

Katkia222 said:


> My manager just asked me to find a list of CPT codes for the procedures that a colorectal surgeon most commonly bills for, such as resections and hemorrhoidectomies.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.



All practices are different but at the ASC I worked for these are the codes we billed the majority of the time for the 2 colorectal surgeons...

45378-45385
44388-44394
45990
46045
46060
45170
46706
46934-46942
44799
46080
46200-46320


----------



## Colliemom (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you, that helps a lot!


----------



## bennieyoung (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a coder that wants to code 46060, 46030 and 45990 together.  46060and 46030 pays but 45990 denies.  Is there a modifier that will allow this code to be used with the other two?


----------



## sundaey (Mar 17, 2009)

*colorectal codes*



bennieyoung said:


> I have a coder that wants to code 46060, 46030 and 45990 together.  46060and 46030 pays but 45990 denies.  Is there a modifier that will allow this code to be used with the other two?



You would not code the "scout", or code out the fact that you are in there looking unless that is all that you are doing. That is a component of the other procedures.


----------



## bennieyoung (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks so much!  She wanted me to appeal the denial but I just didn't think it was appropriate.  Thanks for confirming this for me.


----------



## alygeiger (Oct 5, 2017)

*Colorectal coding tips/guidelines*

Hi Anna! I came across this thread and saw that you stated you have coded for colorectal surgery for 13 years. My question to you is, have you found any good coding tools/guidelines for colorectal surgery? It would be really nice to have a reliable resource to go to. We already have Optum Encoder, but I'm looking for something a little more in-depth and specific to colorectal surgery. I've looked pretty much everywhere and have had no luck. Any advice you have would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance! 

Alyssa Geiger, CPC, CPMA, CGSC


----------



## Gloriaponti1 (Oct 13, 2020)

gared111 said:


> All practices are different but at the ASC I worked for these are the codes we billed the majority of the time for the 2 colorectal surgeons...
> 
> 45378-45385
> 44388-44394
> ...


Hi there! Would you be able to tell me if I can bill CPT's 46200 and 46505? My code correct software is not showing any bundling issues, however Anthem BC denied payment on 46505 and being included/bundled with 46200.
Thank you!


----------

